# PowerColor Radeon HD 7770 1 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2012)

PowerColor's Radeon HD 7770 is a close-to-reference implementation of the AMD HD 7770. It comes at the reference design price, yet offers excellent overclocking capabilities and low power consumption.

*Show full review*


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 15, 2012)

How come HD 6870 is 39% faster than PowerColor HD 7770 but in the AMD reference card review (with same specs) HD 6870 is "only" 30% faster? 

2560x1600 resolution charts.


----------

